# First performances in the United States



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Does somebody know the first time anything by Bach, Mozart, or Beethoven (a first time for each) was performed in the United States? 

There is anecdote of Beethoven in the 1820's saying he received a commission from North America (Boston I think).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Did they pay him in Tea?


----------

